# Radumfang vom ZR Team 7.0



## Sainty (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Mein Bike wird nächste Woche geliefert und da wollte ich meinen neuen Radcomputer Sigma Rox 9.1 schon mal heute einstellen..
Da wird aber die Angabe des Radumfangs auch benötigt...

Weiss den jemand zufällig ?

Vielen Dank für Info

Gruß


----------



## Wolfobert (30. Juni 2012)

Der Radumfang hat kaum was mit der Bike-Marke zu tun, sondern hängt vom montierten Reifen ab.
Je nachdem, was du für einen Reifen und Profil hast, ändert sich der Umfang.
Wenn Dein Bike da ist, stellst du es an einen Randstein, so das das Ventil genau nach unten zeigt, machst mit Kreide oder dgl. eine Markierung, schiebst das Bike vorwärts, bis das Ventil wieder in der gleichen Position ist, machst wieder eine Markierung,misst den Abstand und hast ein relativ genaues Umfangsmaß. Dauert gerade mal eine Minute. (Den Randstein brauchst Du, damit Du gerade fährst und keine Schlangenlinie machst).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sainty (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ja ist noch das unveränderte Bike. Dachte da gibts irgendwo ne Info drüber.

Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.
Dann werde ich das so messen


----------



## boxer24 (1. Juli 2012)

du kannst auch ein maßband nehmen
oder den durchmesser mal pie


----------



## friesenspiess (1. Juli 2012)

Sainty schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Mein Bike wird nächste Woche geliefert und da wollte ich meinen neuen Radcomputer Sigma Rox 9.1 schon mal heute einstellen..
> Da wird aber die Angabe des Radumfangs auch benötigt...
> ...


In der Bedienungsanleitung findest du eine Tabelle, welchen Wert du bei welchem Umfang eingeben musst. Meistens ist dabei das metrische Mass angegeben, also bsp. 2102 als Eingabewert für ETRTO 55-559.
Selber messen ist meistens 0,5-1% genauer.


----------



## Sainty (1. Juli 2012)

fries
enspiess schrieb:


> In der Bedienungsanleitung findest du eine Tabelle, welchen Wert du bei welchem Umfang eingeben musst. Meistens ist dabei das metrische Mass angegeben, also bsp. 2102 als Eingabewert für ETRTO 55-559.
> Selber messen ist meistens 0,5-1% genauer.



Gerade mal geschaut aber die Werte da sagen mir nix...was ist denn dieses ETRTO ?


----------



## Wolfobert (1. Juli 2012)

"Durchmesser x pi"
Bis du den Durchmesser *genau *gemessen hast, hast Du den Umfang nach meiner Methode schon zweimal gemessen!

"Maßband" ?
Willst Du das um das Rad wickeln? - Siehe oben!

Und die Werte aus den Bedienungsanleitungen sind Ca.-Maße. 

Kommt immer drauf an, ob Du einen 1,75"- oder einen 2,4"-Reifen und mit welchem Profil montiert hast. Wenn Du Dir schon einen teuren Tacho kaufst, willst Du ja auch genaue Werte und die hängen vom genauen Umfang ab. Bei jeder Radumdrehung ein Meßfehler von bspw. 5 cm summieren sich bei einer Tour ganz schön.

Aber letzen Endes kanns jeder machen, wie er will...
Tschüß!


----------



## ChaosB99 (2. Juli 2012)

Auf thorstens Homepage ist ne Tabelle mit vielen Reifen und Grössen zu finden  :

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/

Edit:

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/technik/radumfang.html


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Juli 2012)

Hier noch eine Tabelle:
Klick!


----------



## Trollgutten (5. Juli 2012)

Hi, also mit nachgemessenen 2120mm kann ich die Richtigkeit des vorherigen Links bestätigen 
Bezeichnung auf dem Reifen 57-559 26x2,25 (Team 7.0 2012)

Gruß


----------

